# Effect of Internet in dating



## Wolf1974

A saw a similar thread about marriage but for us that are dating again I wondered the same. What effect does the Internet and social media have on dating that wasn't present before? I know the last time I was single cell phones were still a pretty new thing, no such thing as Internet dating, and no one ever heard of Facebook. So have things improved? Is it harder now to date in the modern Internet age?

Thoughts?


----------



## RandomDude

Meh, there's still old school folks around who like to date the old fashion way. FB/online dating... meh, many still like face to face.


----------



## Ynot

On line dating is very much an extension of FaceBook. Self selected glamour shots (from years ago) coupled with self aggrandizing profiles all existing in a vacuum of back ground context. 
There is a lot of positives to be said with meeting someone initially in a social, non-dating environment. You can observe how they interact naturally with others without the pretense of dating.


----------



## Rowan

My experience of modern dating has been that it's pretty surreal. There's an almost catalog-shopping vibe to it all. There are rules and codes and languages to learn in order to navigate it. There is also, somehow simultaneously, both way too much and not nearly enough filtering of what people put out there about themselves. 

Also, apparently my personal acquaintance had heretofore been insufficient to introduce me to the breadth of crazy that is so readily available in the dating world. People who want to "date" exclusively, but only online. People who are active on dating sites, but won't be back in the country for another 11 months. People who want to meet you for an expensive dinner out without bothering to even ask your name. People who are truly angry, even hostile, that you have preferences or boundaries or even legitimate safety concerns. People who are just flat out lying about their home, their job, their looks, their lifestyle, their wants and needs, even their marital status. People who ask rude questions, tell inappropriate jokes, and send you really, _really_, inappropriate pictures. To the point that when you find someone who isn't overtly crazy or lying, who also discovers that you aren't either, it's a truly heady - almost shocking - experience. 

Interestingly enough, though, I seem to have hit upon the one shining redeeming quality of the online dating experience. I've met a really great and very compatible man who - although we live less than 30 minutes from one another, work in the same industry, and even know some of the same people - I never would have met otherwise. And that's the point, right? To look outside your existing social circle and hopefully meet someone with whom to be absolutely smitten.


----------



## Rowan

By the way, I didn't have a FB page until 2 months ago. I was told over and over that I couldn't do online dating - or, really, modern life - without one. So I set it up. I have yet to really post anything to it. Then I met a man who isn't on FB either. Apparently, people who aren't devoted to social media do still exist.


----------



## bkyln309

FB and OLD are not the same to me. But I think OLD is just a means to an end. If you learn the rules and you learn how to play the game, it becomes a whole bunch less stressful and dreadful. I actually learned to enjoy it. I dont take it too seriously and take it all with a grain of salt. I met some great and not so great people on OLD. And I met a man I am dating exclusively that I would have never met otherwise.

its all in your attitude toward the tool.


----------



## Hardtohandle

Wolf1974 said:


> A saw a similar thread about marriage but for us that are dating again I wondered the same. What effect does the Internet and social media have on dating that wasn't present before? I know the last time I was single cell phones were still a pretty new thing, no such thing as Internet dating, and no one ever heard of Facebook. So have things improved? Is it harder now to date in the modern Internet age?
> 
> Thoughts?


Similar boat after my divorce.. 

I think in many senses it cheapens it.. It pretty much makes it like buying something online.. You search through several brands and models until you like the item you want for the price you want.. 

EG 
Great looking person, but wants a long term relationship.. I'm not into that so I move on.. IDK, I just don't recall laying out my future to someone before ever meeting them... 

What I also come to learn is what a good friend of mine said about online dating.. You read some profiles and they post that they traveled the world twice and then notice they have a job that barely makes minimum wages.. Or that at the age of 40, they are still trying to discover themselves, starting medical school or something crazy like that..

My friend says, Yea, Yea, they want to be an astronaut, but then you realize its all bullsh!t.. They don't even know what they want.. Just go on the date and ignore the profile for the most part.. 

Some People tend to make themselves bigger then they really are.. So take what you read with a grain of salt..


----------



## SamuraiJack

I basically look at the Internet options for dating as the difference between your local hardware store and Lowes.

Local hardware is olds school but very limited, whereas Lowes has so many choices you often find people wandering around not really knowing what they really want.

That being said, I DO like the idea of how straightforward women are on the net and how many times I have been chased down like a gazelle...


----------



## SecondTime'Round

The internet has definitely made break-ups harder, in my experience. It's so hard NOT to cyber "stalk" your ex, their new love, etc.....It's not at all healthy for healing from broken relationships.

ETA: In addition, it's hard "seeing" all the perfect little families on Facebook, etc., but you're going through divorce, single parenting, etc. It's hard not to compare, even if you know in you're head that only the good stuff is put out there in social media.


----------



## Married but Happy

OLD increased and improved my prospects a hundredfold. I could find highly compatible women far more easily, in sufficient numbers that SOME were going to generate chemistry as well. Finding dates no longer depended entirely on random chance meetings of questionably compatible women in a restricted radius. Of course, most of my dates lived within 100 miles, but I dated well-matched women from London and Tokyo and elsewhere. I met my wife via OLD.


----------



## pragmaster

It depends where you live and how populated your area is I think. 

In my area, online dating is crap. Most of the people online are insecure, overweight, vain and there seems to be a lot of cowboy hunters and gold diggers. When I refer to online dating I am talking about POF and Tinder. When it's not about that, it's simply a numbers game. By that I mean, the "quick matches" or whatever it's called, gets depleted very quickly. I've been to Montreal though, and it feels like a never ending list. Plus, in small cities it feels like everyone knows each other and word of mouth spreads fast.

Face to face is the best. These days, I stopped playing games though. I refuse to "chase" women. So instead of trying to get numbers and build relationships, I just go with the flow and enjoy each encounter, wherever they may be. I find it's easier than ever to meet people.


----------



## Wolf1974

i see online dating as both good and bad. The good thing is that you can meet people/dates outside your social circle. My GF I met online and while we have a lot in common our worlds would have never collided had it not been for online dating. So for that I appreciate it

Downside is its a lot of dating at warp speed. Everyone looking for the BBD (bigger better deal). Which girl is hotter which guy has more money and so on. So you deal with ALOT of rejection.


----------



## Holland

Wolf1974 said:


> A saw a similar thread about marriage but for us that are dating again I wondered the same. What effect does the Internet and social media have on dating that wasn't present before? I know the last time I was single cell phones were still a pretty new thing, no such thing as Internet dating, and no one ever heard of Facebook. *So have things improved? Is it harder now to date in the modern Internet age?*
> 
> Thoughts?


For me personally the net made dating a breeze. Perhaps because I live in a big city so lots of choice. But I found it fun to sit back in my chair at home and pick and choose who I would venture out of the house to meet up with. Time is precious so why hang out at bars etc on the off chance you may meet a man that is half reasonable?

In my age bracket I had the upper hand, middle aged men are not an overly attractive bunch (regardless of the crap that some men here go on with re: men"s dating value goes up as they age, sorry complete BS). So I sat at my computer and sifted through the ones I would not ever date and only chatted to the ones that interested me. Met some nice men and very quickly met my Mr Wonderful. Good ending here  I would never have met him without OLD.


----------



## Jane139

I have a profile on a site, although I have yet to be convinced to meet anyone in person. My profile is super honest...I can't see the point of lying if you really intend to meet someone eventually. My picture is new, although I admit it came out pretty good from my very poor Ipad camera, lol. But geez...some of the photos and profiles are unbelievable. Not exactly tempting, not even to mention the user names some choose. Lid for every pot, I guess...?


----------



## Hardtohandle

Wolf1974 said:


> i see online dating as both good and bad. The good thing is that you can meet people/dates outside your social circle. My GF I met online and while we have a lot in common our worlds would have never collided had it not been for online dating. So for that I appreciate it
> 
> Downside is its a lot of dating at warp speed. Everyone looking for the BBD (bigger better deal). Which girl is hotter which guy has more money and so on. So you deal with ALOT of rejection.


I could have not said it better.. 

I do believe that many are in for that BBD... 

Personally, in my crazy mind I believe that every person I meet is gonna have issues.. And that if I keep looking for the BEST DEAL.. I will eventually realize I had that best deal 2 years ago and I let it go..


----------



## Chuck71

This has been my first real experience with OLD. We guys don't have it as bad..... few psychos, few drama queens, few only wanting to be text pals.

When I chat with females on the phone before meeting, I always ask how their experience has been on the site. It blew my mind! The 20something guys... those didn't surprise me at all (I like older women, cmon babe don't know whatcha missin) but the guys my age (early 40s) and older act the same way. 

Usually 8-9 out of every ten emails a female gets is... wazzup baybee, are you DTF, junk pics. For guys it is 6-7 of ten which are genuine people interested. Granted for every ten emails a guy gets, a female will get 150-200. Quantity vs. quality

Someone said something about pics.... if the pic is ten years old.... c'mon...seriously. Granted if it is one pic quite old and rest are current... 

It's a pure crap shoot. You can be chatting with ten females, on the site, FB, or on phone..... you're lucky to meet 3-4. Some just stop responding, others disappear (delete account), or simply say I just wanted someone to talk to.

My big pet peeves are.... women who say if you message them try to be more creative than "hi" "how are you" or "wanna chat". And.... they message me saying.... yeah one of the three just mentioned. Another is when you see "I am a mother first and my kids come before any man"...... Isn't that kind of a given? Makes me wonder if she did put a guy before her kids and got burned really bad. Either way, HUGE turn off for me.

When you send an open ended question...... "Thank you for the reply. I noticed you enjoy watching movies. What type of movies do you enjoy?" The reply.... "I like all movies." Usually after about two or three of those replies.... I lose interest.

One final peeve... when you respond to initial contact from a female and she blows up your email box. And is upset with you because you will not respond IMMEDIATELY to ALL her emails. 

If you know how to play the game.... it's not bad. Just don't take every no reply personally.


----------



## Wolf1974

Chuck71 said:


> This has been my first real experience with OLD. We guys don't have it as bad..... few psychos, few drama queens, few only wanting to be text pals.
> 
> When I chat with females on the phone before meeting, I always ask how their experience has been on the site. It blew my mind! The 20something guys... those didn't surprise me at all (I like older women, cmon babe don't know whatcha missin) but the guys my age (early 40s) and older act the same way.
> 
> Usually 8-9 out of every ten emails a female gets is... wazzup baybee, are you DTF, junk pics. For guys it is 6-7 of ten which are genuine people interested. Granted for every ten emails a guy gets, a female will get 150-200. Quantity vs. quality
> 
> Someone said something about pics.... if the pic is ten years old.... c'mon...seriously. Granted if it is one pic quite old and rest are current...
> 
> It's a pure crap shoot. You can be chatting with ten females, on the site, FB, or on phone..... you're lucky to meet 3-4. Some just stop responding, others disappear (delete account), or simply say I just wanted someone to talk to.
> 
> My big pet peeves are.... women who say if you message them try to be more creative than "hi" "how are you" or "wanna chat". And.... they message me saying.... yeah one of the three just mentioned. Another is when you see "*I am a mother first and my kids come before any man"..*.... Isn't that kind of a given? Makes me wonder if she did put a guy before her kids and got burned really bad. Either way, HUGE turn off for me.
> 
> When you send an open ended question...... "Thank you for the reply. I noticed you enjoy watching movies. What type of movies do you enjoy?" The reply.... "I like all movies." Usually after about two or three of those replies.... I lose interest.
> 
> One final peeve... when you respond to initial contact from a female and she blows up your email box. And is upset with you because you will not respond IMMEDIATELY to ALL her emails.
> 
> If you know how to play the game.... it's not bad. Just don't take every no reply personally.


yep any such reference that I see to this and I automatically don't email.


----------



## Chuck71

Like they expect a mother of the year award..... seriously....

LOL Don't get me started on Match.... :banghead:


----------



## Rowan

Wolf1974 said:


> yep any such reference that I see to this and I automatically don't email.





Chuck71 said:


> Like they expect a mother of the year award..... seriously....


Fellas, I think you'd be _amazed_ at the number of men who date a woman with children and fully expect to instantly move into the top spot on her priority list. They aren't really prepared to deal with a woman who has pre-existing commitments. They don't want to have to accommodate custody schedules, sick kids, or priorities other than dating, fun, sex, etc.. Sure, some of the women who feel the need to state that they're "a mother first" in their profile are just drama queens, emotionally unavailable, etc. But, I would guess that at least some of them do so because they've run into problems by not being absolutely crystal clear about that upfront. They're trying to weed out the men who aren't prepared to handle the realities of dating a mother. 

I've seen similar statements in men's profiles. Again, I presume that most of them are trying to weed out the women who aren't prepared to deal with the realities of dating a father.

I think it's sad that people feel the need to actually say it. But I totally get why some people do.


----------



## Wolf1974

Rowan said:


> Fellas, I think you'd be _amazed_ at the number of men who date a woman with children and fully expect to instantly move into the top spot on her priority list. They aren't really prepared to deal with a woman who has pre-existing commitments. They don't want to have to accommodate custody schedules, sick kids, or priorities other than dating, fun, sex, etc.. Sure, some of the women who feel the need to state that they're "a mother first" in their profile are *just drama queens, emotionally unavailable, etc.* But, I would guess that at least some of them do so because they've run into problems by not being absolutely crystal clear about that upfront. They're trying to weed out the men who aren't prepared to handle the realities of dating a mother.
> 
> I've seen similar statements in men's profiles. Again, I presume that most of them are trying to weed out the women who aren't prepared to deal with the realities of dating a father.
> 
> I think it's sad that people feel the need to actually say it. But I totally get why some people do.


That has been my experience in this area

Haven't dated a single woman yet who didn't have kids. At my age the women I date that is par for the course and I have no issue with it. I love kids and and have always been accepting of my partners kids and I expect them to do the same

However I was married for close to a decade where my ranking was slot number 7 of 7. Not going to live like that again ever. I'm a single parent and they are single parent. It goes without saying that the kids needs are important and a top priority as it is for me as well. But statements like that are a HUgE turnoff. All it says to me is this will always be the highest priority and not you.

Adult relationships and parental relationships should occupy the same space, top tier. Unfortunatley many women do NOT feel that way. I don't know if men do this as well. So for me it's truth in advertising so I just bypass those profiles. Same with women In the military or that make statements about thier career coming first


----------



## Chuck71

Rowan said:


> Fellas, I think you'd be _amazed_ at the number of men who date a woman with children and fully expect to instantly move into the top spot on her priority list. They aren't really prepared to deal with a woman who has pre-existing commitments. They don't want to have to accommodate custody schedules, sick kids, or priorities other than dating, fun, sex, etc.. Sure, some of the women who feel the need to state that they're "a mother first" in their profile are just drama queens, emotionally unavailable, etc. But, I would guess that at least some of them do so because they've run into problems by not being absolutely crystal clear about that upfront. They're trying to weed out the men who aren't prepared to handle the realities of dating a mother.
> 
> I've seen similar statements in men's profiles. Again, I presume that most of them are trying to weed out the women who aren't prepared to deal with the realities of dating a father.
> 
> I think it's sad that people feel the need to actually say it. But I totally get why some people do.


The whole part of filling out a profile is a huge PITA for most people. I know it was / is for me.

It just leaves a poor first impression. Similar to a guy posting a shirtless pic but it 

being at the lake, ocean, or on a boat. The South has it's own "oddities."

I try my best to never say "all" or "none" in the description of others, it is simply a noose

to be debunked. Some of the things females have told me while doing OLD... :slap:

One female was told she was just about pretty enough to pick him up and take him out to eat.

Hence no car, no job, broke. He also lived in a hotel. 

Here's one from my experience. I received a message from her, responded. Four exchanges.

Then I get this..... "Can I move in with you?" I kid you not!!!

My reply.... "Rent is $750 month, $650 security deposit, rent is due on 1st, 5 day grace period.

Late fees accumulate after 5th day." But I'm sure she expected to do some "light house cleaning"

and "work out something on the rent." :wtf:


----------



## star2916

I am curious , It is OLD a new dating site ? ... haha .... I think it means On.Line.Dating ... correct?


----------



## star2916

Well, I am about to get into the "On line dating" , I guess, because I don't go to bars, etc and I would like to know which one is best recommended by you guys ....


----------



## Wolf1974

star2916 said:


> Well, I am about to get into the "On line dating" , I guess, because I don't go to bars, etc and I would like to know which one is best recommended by you guys ....


You won't finds consensus on that except that maybe eharmony is no good.

The free ones like OK Cupid and Plenty of Fish have always worked for me the best. 

Match was ok but could never find any girl who wanted a relationship.

My suggestion is try the free ones first and if no success then upgrade to the pay sites.

Tinder is not somthing I have every tried so I won't give an opinion on that one


----------



## Rowan

I actually met two very nice, very compatible, men on eHarmony. One I had a single date with, the other I had two dates with. Good guys, just no spark. The vast majority of my other matches were just too far away to make dating them practical, although several of them were very nice guys who I might otherwise have gone out with. I presume that's less of an issue if you live in or near a larger city. 

I met the man I've been dating for the last 3 months on Match.

I'd recommend both sites, but would go with Match if you want to pick just one to spend money on.


----------



## SamuraiJack

Wolf1974 said:


> You won't finds consensus on that except that maybe eharmony is no good.
> 
> The free ones like OK Cupid and Plenty of Fish have always worked for me the best.
> 
> Match was ok but could never find any girl who wanted a relationship.
> 
> My suggestion is try the free ones first and if no success then upgrade to the pay sites.
> 
> Tinder is not somthing I have every tried so I won't give an opinion on that one


My personal experience was...

*******=Same as Plenty of Fish
Plenty of Fish-= Lots of people wanting to waste time. Lots of flakes. Dinner *****s Galore!
Eharmony- Tried the free weekend. Nice folks but the algorithym scrapes the bottom of the barrel.
Match.com- Got to meet my current GF from there. Lots of nice folks. Many jaded ones as well.

(plink, plink)
Just my two cents.


----------



## EnjoliWoman

SamuraiJack said:


> My personal experience was...
> 
> *******=Same as Plenty of Fish
> Plenty of Fish-= Lots of people wanting to waste time. Lots of flakes. Dinner *****s Galore!
> Eharmony- Tried the free weekend. Nice folks but the algorithym scrapes the bottom of the barrel.
> Match.com- Got to meet my current GF from there. Lots of nice folks. Many jaded ones as well.
> 
> (plink, plink)
> Just my two cents.


Same.

POF was full of married men wanting to cheat, openly admitting they needed a little side action, men who were cheap or made minimum wage, etc. 
OK Cupid only a little better. Slightly more pathetic.
Eharmony - it does scrape the bottom. I mean we do have to match on personality traits but all I ever got with super fat or homely people. I think maybe more less attractive people sign up for that thinking looks don't matter? 
Match was the best for me and dated a lot and most were pretty much like they represented themselves to be except their height.

But it seems to be different now. Pre-40's to early 40's lots of interest, lots of dates. Late 40's less interest (and I actually LOOK better) except some young ones who think I'm either desperate or into the young things (no thanks). I HATE HATE HATE getting "hey baby" "ur hot" and so forth. Shows zero interest in me. 

What I do like and tend to emphasize when I contact someone is something of interest in their profile and keep it to one or two sentences and upbeat. Unfortunately there is no way to know if they have a membership and ever read it. I think I give off an "I don't NEED a man" vibe.:scratchhead:


----------



## Jane139

I am female and notice a lot of men show pics with their kids, or mention them a lot. I want to know if they have dependent kids at home, not for financial reasons but just because I am not interested in family outings, etc...I never had kids, don't want kids and especially not someone else's kids. So I prefer to know right away what their kid situation is, and move on. Also most kids don't seem to go for the women Daddy dates. Same with Mommy I guess.

I have had a lot of emails. Some seem normal, a few weirdos, some just saying hi. Even though I used 50-100 miles for my profile I am getting emails from all over the US and even Australia. Why? I don't understand that. If it is because you may soon move to my area, say so. If you just want an online friend, say so. Etc.

As I said I am brutally honest in my profile. No point in lying if you really intend to meet anyone. I am not big on outdoor activities, bug social events, or "always on the go", lol. I like to hang out, read, play with my cat and dog, go out to eat. So I will probably be looking for a while, though I admit I am half-hearted about the whole idea of dating anyway. Maybe coffee or a meal...we'll see I guess.  am on free sites only for now.


----------



## SamuraiJack

EnjoliWoman said:


> I HATE HATE HATE getting "hey baby" "ur hot" and so forth. Shows zero interest in me.


Hey Hey Heyzzzzzz. Imma likin some hot mama action. Is you DTF my sugar momma? Com on gurl! Letz CYBERrrrrrrrrr!!!!




> Unfortunately there is no way to know if they have a membership and ever read it. I think I give off an "I don't NEED a man" vibe.:scratchhead:


Some women DO that and dont even know it. I think sometimes the write their profile with a self fullfilling prophesy attached. Have you tried the profile review section of the forums?


----------



## bkyln309

I liked ******* the best. Met quite a few nice guys there.  PoF was ok but nothing came of any of the guys there.

I disliked Match the most (bad web interface and almost no hits) . Though the guy I am currently dating for 2 months now I met on Match as a fluke (he was out of my age range but wanted to rag on him about the Boston Red Sox). Other than that, Match was a bust!!!!


----------



## Chuck71

SamuraiJack said:


> Hey Hey Heyzzzzzz. Imma likin some hot mama action. Is you DTF my sugar momma? Com on gurl! Letz CYBERrrrrrrrrr!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some women DO that and dont even know it. I think sometimes the write their profile with a self fullfilling prophesy attached. Have you tried the profile review section of the forums?


I agree with SJ.... some women don't even realize it. EW... have you asked a few male friends to look at your profile? I asked a female from TAM to look at mine. The things I wrote.... the point I was wanting to get across.... sometimes females did not see it that way.


----------



## Chuck71

bkyln309 said:


> I liked ******* the best. Met quite a few nice guys there. PoF was ok but nothing came of any of the guys there.
> 
> I disliked Match the most (bad web interface and almost no hits) . Though the guy I am currently dating for 2 months now I met on Match as a fluke (he was out of my age range but wanted to rag on him about the Boston Red Sox). Other than that, Match was a bust!!!!


Match does have poor chat functions and that is coming from a tech idiot.... that's bad. What amazes me about Match is about every day I get favorite'd and winked at by super attractive women 25-29 but.... they are almost always 1000+ miles away. If I do not "act on their actions" within an hour or two.... the fav and wink disappears. If it is at 2AM... I am not on Match in the middle of the night. Match sends you an email saying 'xxx sent you a xxx' and when I click the link.... 99% are either deleted or hidden. 

I'm sure other guys get that too. Do any females on Match get this type of junk?


----------



## Rowan

Chuck71 said:


> Match does have poor chat functions and that is coming from a tech idiot.... that's bad. What amazes me about Match is about every day I get favorite'd and winked at by super attractive women 25-29 but.... they are almost always 1000+ miles away. If I do not "act on their actions" within an hour or two.... the fav and wink disappears. If it is at 2AM... I am not on Match in the middle of the night. Match sends you an email saying 'xxx sent you a xxx' and when I click the link.... 99% are either deleted or hidden.
> 
> I'm sure other guys get that too. Do any females on Match get this type of junk?


I've never gotten anything like that. All the crazy I've experienced on Match has, sadly, come from actual guys in my local area.......


----------



## Chuck71

Rowan said:


> I've never gotten anything like that. All the crazy I've experienced on Match has, sadly, come from actual guys in my local area.......


:rofl: Pop had relatives in the area you live. I can believe it!!


----------



## EnjoliWoman

SamuraiJack said:


> Hey Hey Heyzzzzzz. Imma likin some hot mama action. Is you DTF my sugar momma? Com on gurl! Letz CYBERrrrrrrrrr!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some women DO that and dont even know it. I think sometimes the write their profile with a self fullfilling prophesy attached. Have you tried the profile review section of the forums?


Hm - I haven't. I did here - Zillard gave me some tips a year ago or so and updated it recently. Maybe the changes were bad.

I'll start a thread here so as to not derail.


----------



## Wolf1974

EnjoliWoman said:


> Same.
> 
> POF was full of married men wanting to cheat, openly admitting they needed a little side action, men who were cheap or made minimum wage, etc.
> OK Cupid only a little better. Slightly more pathetic.
> Eharmony - it does scrape the bottom. I mean we do have to match on personality traits but all I ever got with super fat or homely people. I think maybe more less attractive people sign up for that thinking looks don't matter?
> Match was the best for me and dated a lot and most were pretty much like they represented themselves to be except their height.
> 
> But it seems to be different now. Pre-40's to early 40's lots of interest, lots of dates. Late 40's less interest (and I actually LOOK better) except some young ones who think I'm either desperate or into the young things (no thanks). I HATE HATE HATE getting "hey baby" "ur hot" and so forth. Shows zero interest in me.
> 
> What I do like and tend to emphasize when I contact someone is something of interest in their profile and keep it to one or two sentences and upbeat. Unfortunately there is no way to know if they have a membership and ever read *it. I think I give off an "I don't NEED a man" vibe.:scratchhead:*


*
*


It's possible. I know my closest female friend did on her profile. It wasn't her intention but it came across as very negative with men with all the things she listed she didn't want.

If you have a guy friend who and sit down with you and review your profile that could really help. I fixed my friends and got her married so it can work.


----------



## EnjoliWoman

SamuraiJack said:


> Hey Hey Heyzzzzzz. Imma likin some hot mama action. Is you DTF my sugar momma? Com on gurl! Letz CYBERrrrrrrrrr!!!!
> 
> Some women DO that and dont even know it. I think sometimes the write their profile with a self fullfilling prophesy attached. Have you tried the profile review section of the forums?





Chuck71 said:


> I agree with SJ.... some women don't even realize it. EW... have you asked a few male friends to look at your profile? I asked a female from TAM to look at mine. The things I wrote.... the point I was wanting to get across.... sometimes females did not see it that way.





Wolf1974 said:


> [/B]
> 
> 
> It's possible. I know my closest female friend did on her profile. It wasn't her intention but it came across as very negative with men with all the things she listed she didn't want.
> 
> If you have a guy friend who and sit down with you and review your profile that could really help. I fixed my friends and got her married so it can work.


Go for it, guys - posted.


----------



## SamuraiJack

EnjoliWoman said:


> Go for it, guys - posted.


You mean we arent going to cyber?

Geesh...that was my best come on...


----------



## EnjoliWoman

SamuraiJack said:


> You mean we arent going to cyber?
> 
> Geesh...that was my best come on...


Well, it needs some work.


----------



## SamuraiJack

EnjoliWoman said:


> Well, it needs some work.


Hmmmmm...Too mature?


----------



## Chuck71

We need a thread....... "We Fell in Love on TAM"

:slap:


----------



## EnjoliWoman

I only know of one couple and that didn't work. But I could be blissfully ignorant. There was a guy who kept PMing me and found my profile but he's much younger and in another area of the country so no thanks.


----------



## SamuraiJack

Chuck71 said:


> We need a thread....... "We Fell in Love on TAM"
> 
> :slap:


Well then I guess I will fall back on the old classics....like sending her a picture of my package...


----------



## Chuck71

I hope that was sent media mail....


----------



## SamuraiJack

Chuck71 said:


> I hope that was sent media mail....


NO...I'm a large...:smthumbup:


----------



## Chuck71

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## SamuraiJack

How about some "D1ck PICS"?


----------



## Cooper

My response to the original question on internet dating;

I find myself disqualifying women for what in reality may be meaningless things. If you think about all the people you have met in your life how many times have you become attracted or interested in someone after you got to know them? You start off becoming more and more interested, them maybe down the road something pops up and you think, "no big deal, there's lot's of other things I like about them"

Online sites are like catalog shopping, first you shop by visual appeal and then look for similar traits. Many people are not photogenic, and some people look nothing like their pictures, some better, some worse. Then you read their profile and for example I don't drink so I get no enjoyment out of bars or drinking events. When I see a profile that shows a woman holding a beer or has she likes going to wine tastings I immediately move along, but in reality she may only drink occasionally, heck I can be a good sport and tag along a few times a year, but based on the profile I exclude her on that one thing. 

Internet dating almost seems backwards, sure you look for similarities, but you also look for differences and I think then you pass by some good people. But it sure does give you a lot of options quickly.


----------



## Jane139

I am 50-ish and always disregard the guys who pose shirtless. Not interested. Also and I hate being this kind of snob, I ignore those with typos or misspelled words...so easy to correct these days. A common one is "to" for "too", also "your" for "you're". 
I.e "your a woman with a sense of humor to."

Sorry, fellas.


----------



## Chuck71

or when I see "I want my guy to have a since of humor"


----------

